# A Royal PFS



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I hope you are doing well. I really didn't know what to do with this fork, but then I had what turned out to be a stroke of genius.

I cut it short to a PFS length and flattened the sides of the handle to add some more material to fill out the grip.

And here is the finished product! I am thrilled with the way it came out! The Purple and Gold color of the Purpleheart and Osage Orange reminds me of Royal garments.

Hope you enjoy!

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Good looking


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Good looking


Thanks man!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks good to me!!! Love looped tube shooters!!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Vly62 said:


> Looks good to me!!! Love looped tube shooters!!


Thanks! I like looped tubes too.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great shooter and great work but... Not to be a "bad guy" but it isn't a PFS 
Or maybe I'm wrong?!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Widget said:


> Great shooter and great work but... Not to be a "bad guy" but it isn't a PFS
> Or maybe I'm wrong?!


Thanks! Though it has a slightly larger fork gap than some PFSs, the whole slingshot is small making the forks very minimal.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

as far as I know a PFS must have certain characteristics to be defined as such ... it is not a reproach, but I think it is right for anyone (especially for beginners) to call things by their name...

the fact remains that it is beautiful little slingshot ... lightweight and pocket ... as I like


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't mean to argue or be rude, merely to understand. What characteristics are you talking about which this does not have? It's fork gap is an 1" wide and 1" tall which I thought was small enough to qualify as a PFS.

Take E.G.'s PPFS for example. It has a similar shape and fork gap. Or Bill Hayes' Micro Ranger. It has a one inch fork gap and I thought it was a PFS.

Again, I don't want to start an argument, I just wish to understand what you mean.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Tony,

Excuse me for stopping the conversation, but it seems to me Widget is correct. This is a nice slingshot that is not a PFS. If the ammo can pass through the fork gap that's just a small fork gap slingshot that needs to be shot carefully. Your Royal PFS actually has a Chalice (a great one!) structure. What makes PFS different is the whole shooting method. You can shoot (almost) any slingshot PFS style, but you HAVE to shoot a PFS frame as it was designed. That's the fun & goal with this particular style.

SpeedBump, Twist & Tweak, soft shooting, Flip (also as slingshot type and shooting style) are key terms in PFS - Guatemalan - Flip - Flat Top - Different types of bareback slingshot shooting.

In my practice I make the fork gap tight fit with ammo to make sure it qualifies as a PFS. I'm shooting 10,5-10mils so the fork gap is 10 mil on my shooters.

Congratulations on the execution and the great craftsmanship! Really eye catching slingshot you created.

With full respect on your craftsmanship,

Tremo


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Excuse me for stopping the conversation, but it seems to me Widget is correct. This is a nice slingshot that is not a PFS. If the ammo can pass through the fork gap that's just a small fork gap slingshot that needs to be shot carefully. Your Royal PFS actually has a Chalice (a great one!) structure. What makes PFS different is the whole shooting method. You can shoot (almost) any slingshot PFS style, but you HAVE to shoot a PFS frame as it was designed. That's the fun & goal with this particular style.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Tremo! That clears up my confusion.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Since we are on the subject... Where did the whole no fork/ super small fork thing originate? Can someone give me a history lesson?

My best shooting is with a PFS and I have one on the way. I'd like to know the history of my preferred style of shooting.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

As tremo said... It's a great shooter and well done but it's not a PFS... 
I wanna be precise because as I'm a beginner... Outside, there will be a lot of others beginners and it is better we don't use the wrong name for the wrong things.. 
No offense at all


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I like this shape and colors


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> Since we are on the subject... Where did the whole no fork/ super small fork thing originate? Can someone give me a history lesson?
> 
> My best shooting is with a PFS and I have one on the way. I'd like to know the history of my preferred style of shooting.


Check my mini-collection at youtube https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL48Agm5VBVhOlv3imUNkvoC33Li-P2ss7

PFshooter (Dgui), Arturito (Arturo) are great PF shooters.

PFS is by the way not new. Check out this book about *Guatemalan slingshots* http://www.amazon.com/Guatemalan-Slingshot-English-Spanish/dp/9992293705 Our *Charles *here also showed this book if I remember correctly. Also not forgot to mention his *speed bump video *at video section. You may also like to check out *Metro Grade Goods archives*. Eric made exciting versions of PFS.* M.J. have great-great experimental content* and presented many-many threads here last year and before. Ring shooters, stick shooters, even something like a "hammer-stick". *Flicks' Lizard *is an amazing geometry, you definitely want to try out if you're into PFS.

I hope this info helps to get to more information on PFS. Thanks for the chance to sharing this.

Tremo


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Since we are on the subject... Where did the whole no fork/ super small fork thing originate? Can someone give me a history lesson?
> ...


Great post. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Sharker said:


> I like this shape and colors


Thanks so much, Sharker! Me too! ????


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

This is beautiful and the shape is fantastic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> This is beautiful and the shape is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Gratias tibi ago!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice work!!!!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

grappo73 said:


> Very nice work!!!!


Thanks Grappo!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

hey tony look nice


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

MakeSlingshots said:


> hey tony look nice


Thanks man!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

yah are you sling king or something... just wondering


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

MakeSlingshots said:


> yah are you sling king or something... just wondering


Haha, I'm not exactly sure what you mean!


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Tony the slinger

It is very beautiful. This shape and colors very pleasing to see. There is no concern or confusing PFS with OPFS. Good understanding are many variations of PFS. However only one defined specifications for official OPFS. Slingshot with small opening is acceptable to say PFS but not OPFS. Many designs and names for creative license. Correct to say whatever. Perhaps tournament competition establish new rules and new name for less fork or forkless style as seen by Chinese and many others. Who makes rules for non-oringal PFS? I do not know.

Perhaps your PFS is a new deluxe model. Here is example of PFS by great designer Mr Bill Hays.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8928-a-pfs-mod-and-a-tricked-out-pfs-deluxe/

Also is forum template for one and only real OPFS.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2990-pfsoriginal/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19857-pfs-original/

Many styles and interpretation here also. Please enjoy.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37157-lets-see-your-pfs/


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

That's exactly what I mean... All this is a little bit confusing for beginners... Your last link @samurai1 shows "variation" of PFS and some of them are far away to be a PFS... 
Now I think that every tiny slingshot is a PFS

Look a PFS!!!


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I do not use name PFS therefore no confusion to me. PFS is makeup name by one person. OPFS established by same person as official to him only. All other PFS forks may be acceptable to be whatever but not OPFS. Confusing agrees. Creative freedom to choose always best. Perhaps more specifications and classifications are required to satisfy the pure PFS heart. 

I like suggestion GFS (Guatemalan Fork Shooter). May be dd this to PFS list as stated here in Charles post. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12112-the-basic-pfs-design-is-very-old/

Very nice PFS above. How do we know is PFS? Where are official specifications?  h34r:


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

samurai1 said:


> How do we know is PFS? Where are official specifications?  h34r:


PFS = ammo mustn't can pass through the fork...

Simple as is...like this







made by slingshotnew or this







made by Dedo

That's for me the definition of an PFS...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I just want to add that I don't think PFShooter ever meant the OPFS to mean it was the first PFS in existence.

Just that it was his original design for that style of PFS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

samurai1 said:


> Hello Tony the slinger
> 
> It is very beautiful. This shape and colors very pleasing to see. There is no concern or confusing PFS with OPFS. Good understanding are many variations of PFS. However only one defined specifications for official OPFS. Slingshot with small opening is acceptable to say PFS but not OPFS. Many designs and names for creative license. Correct to say whatever. Perhaps tournament competition establish new rules and new name for less fork or forkless style as seen by Chinese and many others. Who makes rules for non-oringal PFS? I do not know.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was very pleased with how it came out!

Thank you everyone for you comments. When I originally made this I though, "it has very small fork gaps and looks like a PFS so I'll call it a PFS." Thanks for clearing up my missunderstanding.

Tony


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tony the slinger said:


> samurai1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Tony the slinger
> ...


No matter what anyone says, I know of no master rulebook of slingshots delineating what is a PFS and what is just a small OTT slingshot. This is certainly on the border of the two.

If the ammo not fitting through the fork determines if it's a PFS then I guess if I decide to shoot 1" marbles with this it becomes a PFS right?

I'm all for clearly defined catigories. But we don't have that in this case. You calling this a PFS is just as valid as someone else calling it a small OTT.

Not trying to pick any fights with those who "corrected" you.

Maybe they can forward me a .pdf of the official slingshot rules. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Tony the slinger said:
> 
> 
> > samurai1 said:
> ...


I must disagree with you Thomas... Imho there is no need for official slingshot rules... It's only "facts" ...everything has a name


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Widget said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Tony the slinger said:
> ...


We can disagree. It's allowed 

For instance, if I shoot 6mm ammo in my OPFS does it stop being a PFS?

I have seen forks with bigger gaps than this called PFS. Certainly this frame straddles the edge. I'm not saying worder shouldn't mean specific things, but sometimes things defy catigories.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

If I call you Thomas did you stop to be Benjamin?! ...of course not but you are Benjamin and not Thomas...

This said... I'm done with this argument... It's a beautiful little shooter and really well made... That's all


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love it , :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> I love it , :thumbsup:


Thanks man!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Widget said:


> If I call you Thomas did you stop to be Benjamin?! ...of course not but you are Benjamin and not Thomas...
> 
> This said... I'm done with this argument... It's a beautiful little shooter and really well made... That's all


I hope you didn't think I was being hostile. We don't have to agree on everything to be online friends.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh no bro ... No one is hostile here... We argument only our own opinion and that's OK... It must be like this


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I actually went through my Mother's big silverware drawer and took out all the Pickle Forks. Some had 4 prongs and if the center two were cut out to make a PFS the gap would allow for a 1" BB to easily pass through. Even those that only had 2 prongs were not so close together that a 3/4" or even a 1" ball couldn't go between them. I've also never not once seen a square ended Pickle Fork. There were no flat tipped pickle forks in the silverware drawer nor have I seen one in all my years.

If someone wants to argue if a slingshot is a PFS or not maybe if you think the gap is too wide it could be called a SFS for Salad Fork Shooter.


----------

